# How reliable is Dish network internationally?



## mandela10 (Apr 16, 2009)

I have a couple friends overseas who kept asking me how far is Dish services reliable, In what countries have their network expanded?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Dish Network is only available in the US. The programming is only licensed for the US and the satellite footprint doesn't extend too far beyond the US for most of the sats.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Dish Network service is starting to be sold in Mexico. See the thread 77 West (Planned Mexico Service) Reports. For awhile, there was "Dish Network Canada" but that was a partnership that since has become Bell TV without Dish participation.

There is an Echostar Europe marketing set top boxes (digital receivers).


----------



## TSR (Feb 7, 2009)

BattleZone said:


> Dish Network is only available in the US. The programming is only licensed for the US and the satellite footprint doesn't extend too far beyond the US for most of the sats.


BattleZone is correct. The reach of the satellite footprint does not extend into other countries really, barely Alaska, Hawaii and Puerto Rico so as of this moment it is not offered other countries unfortunately.

But yes, there is something in the works in Mexico.


----------

